# Help with a project



## stu5 (29 Apr 2016)

hi guys 
this is my first time on this site , I have a project in mind , I have a McKellar 10" table saw which my dad gave me and the table is not bigger enough and the fence is not good either, I would like to modify this so I could cut bigger sheets? has anyone modified one of these before? any ideas .
thanks for your time , all the best stu


----------



## MattRoberts (29 Apr 2016)

Take a look at ibuildit on YouTube. John Heisz has recently done a video on making a fence from wood that's better than the original. 

However, cutting large sheet goods is often a lot easier with a circular / track saw unless you have room for decent in feed and out feed extensions


----------



## vanitycat (26 Jun 2016)

I concur with mattroberts. I have a table saw with 620mm ripping width but I find it much easier to use my plunge saw for cutting down the sheets. Or speak with your timber merchant, sometimes they will cut them down to rough sizes for you.


----------



## Dan j (9 Jul 2016)

Cutting big sheets is never easy on a table saw especially if you are on your own. They can be pretty hard to control.
If you can get hold of a plunge saw or make a rail to go with a circular saw you will probably get on easier.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jul 2016)

There is a reason why they have small tables and lousy fences - they're not meant for large stuff. Sorry. Get yourself a roller stand, it'll make life a little easier and can be used in other situations.


----------

